# Luther, Freewill and William Lane Craig



## steelbender (May 13, 2014)

Hello all, 

I am currently reading Luther's Bondage of the Will, and am, in large part in agreement. I also am a frequent watcher of William Lane Craig's debates, and know that he is a firm believer in free will. 

Has anyone heard/seen anything from WLC, on is understanding of Luther's ideas and writings, and how he might argue against Luther's ideas.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## M_Scott (May 14, 2014)

Hi steelbender

Don't know his thoughts specifically on Luther but I do believe WLC is a Molinist, What is Molinism?

Interesting debate between WLC and Paul Helm (Molinism vs Calvinism), you might get some insight into WLC's thinking, see here - http://www.puritanboard.com/f16/william-lane-craig-Paul-helm-debate-molinism-vs-calvinism-81844/

My opinion, WLC's view of free will has come at the expense of marginalizing God's sovereignty - for starters!


----------



## Gforce9 (May 14, 2014)

William Lane Craig is a very intelligent man. He does follow, however, in the footsteps of Luis de Molina as noted above. Molina created a third category of God's knowledge called "middle knowledge"; in my estimation, out of whole cloth, to squeeze a libertarian free will idea into theology. A Molinist cannot rightly say God is omniscient. Dr. Craig denies this, though I think foolishly. On Ligonier's website, in the 2004 conference, _A Portrait of God_, you can watch Sinclair Ferguson's most excellent teaching on omniscience for free. I think the lecture is called _A Knowledge With No End: The Omniscience of God_.
Is it not human nature to want to make a God in our own image? I know I feel more comfortable with a God I made and can influence than one who is all perfections and knows all things immutably. Dr. Craig is smart, but there are much more sound men to read and spend time learning from...


----------



## steelbender (May 14, 2014)

Thanks for the input...I'll check out both videos today.


----------



## yeutter (May 14, 2014)

William Lane Craig stands in the same tradition as John Warwick Montgomery. I would be interested in how Dr. Montgomery understands original sin and its effect on man's will. Dr. Montgomery is a Lutheran. LCMS


----------



## steelbender (May 15, 2014)

I haven't seen or read anything from Dr. Montgomery, will have to look around.


----------

